# Early ears also going up awkward?



## Bondey (Dec 21, 2012)

My Gsd puppy is 13 weeks old, his ears have been up fully since 9 weeks and also I have noticed they go up straight to the middle of his head and form a triangle of some sort. Numerous people, including the vet have commented on it as strange, i just want some more opinions.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Perfectly normal. Take lots of pics this stage doesn't last long.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Look for "ear stages - a pictorial". There are lots of good pictures just like your pup's. What is his/her name? Really cute.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol, I miss that ear stage. Its very normal. So tell those people they have no idea what they're talking about. Adorable puppy.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ya, they look great. Cute!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

"tee-pee" ears! So cute!


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If the vet said it was strange, then obviously the vet doesn't have any experience with GSD's. it is perfectly normal. I would find a different vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Normal, it is just a stage. Very cute pup by the way, thanks for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Not strange - Sneaker had ears like that, we called her our little conehead. :wub: Eventually her head grew into her ears, and she looked normal.


----------



## Bondey (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys.
His name is Jet, another pic since you all liked him so much, this one is pretty special i think, taken a few weeks earlier.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Those ears are soo cute!!


----------



## Eli2311 (Jan 15, 2013)

My puppy has one ear up an the other one side ways and then they both go down. He's 4months old









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

